# FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT kernel panic on reboot



## TroRg (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello, 
System - 10.0 CURRENT with GEOM_MIRROR (2x OCZ VERTEX3 MAX IOPS).
Try to reboot system and system panic :










```
#pciconf -lbcv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x20108086 chip=0x01088086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Xeon E3-1200 Processor Family DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 0 version 1
em0@pci0:0:25:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x35788086 chip=0x15028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82579LM Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1400000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1470000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4040, size 32, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 13[e0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1460000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x0(x4)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x72708086
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
pcib2@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x72708086
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
pcib3@pci0:0:28:5:	class=0x060400 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c1a8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 10[40] = PCI-Express 2 root port max data 128(128) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message 
    cap 0d[90] = PCI Bridge card=0x72708086
    cap 01[a0] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 1 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1450000, size 1024, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 0a[58] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0xa0 in map 0x14
    cap 13[98] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
pcib4@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x72708086 chip=0x244e8086 rev=0xa5 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[50] = PCI Bridge card=0x72708086
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c548086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'C204 Chipset Family LPC Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
    cap 09[e0] = vendor (length 12) Intel cap 1 version 0
		 features: AMT, 4 PCI-e x1 slots
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 6 port SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4090, size  8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4080, size  4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4070, size  8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4060, size  4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4020, size 32, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1440000, size 2048, enabled
    cap 05[80] = MSI supports 1 message enabled with 1 message
    cap 01[70] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 12[a8] = SATA Index-Data Pair
    cap 13[b0] = PCI Advanced Features: FLR TP
none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x72708086 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xc1430000, size 256, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x4000, size 32, enabled
em1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x35788086 chip=0x10d38086 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82574L Gigabit Network Connection'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1300000, size 131072, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x2000, size 32, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc1320000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[c8] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[d0] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[e0] = PCI-Express 1 endpoint max data 128(256) link x1(x1)
    cap 11[a0] = MSI-X supports 5 messages in map 0x1c enabled
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 0 corrected
ecap 0003[140] = Serial 1 001e67ffff1402ea
vgapci0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x01028086 chip=0x0522102b rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Matrox Graphics, Inc.'
    device     = 'MGA G200e [Pilot] ServerEngines (SEP1)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 32, base 0xc2000000, size 16777216, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc0810000, size 16384, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xc0000000, size 8388608, enabled
    cap 01[dc] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 10[e4] = PCI-Express 1 legacy endpoint max data 128(256) link x1(x1)
    cap 05[54] = MSI supports 1 message
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2011)

A "Fatal trap 12: page fault" is almost always because of hardware issues.


----------



## TroRg (Nov 21, 2011)

```
FreeBSD test 10.0-CURRENT FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0: Tue Nov 15 00:44:01 MSK 2011     root@:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

but without GEOM_MIRROR reboot without panic.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2011)

Any particular reason you're running 10-CURRENT? It's a work in progress that's likely to break.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2011)

It so weird to hear so much about FreeBSD 10 so early already, when FreeBSD 9 isn't released yet


----------



## TroRg (Nov 21, 2011)

I was tried 8.2 STABLE, kernel panics was on booting (only after hard reset, server boots normaly), then every 1 hour kernel panics (with gmirror/without gmirror).
Tried 9.0RC1, result - on highload panics and reboots every 3-4 hours(with gmirror/without gmirror). With 10.0-CURRENT uptime on highload 3 days(without gmirror), manualy rebooted (without panics) make GEOM_MIRROR raid with 1HDD(uptime 3 days), manualy rebooted and starts panic while rebooting. Currently run with geom_mirror 2HDD, uptime 4 hours after manual reboot. But these reboot panics make me afraid.

sorry for my english


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2011)

See post #2.


----------

